
Entrepreneurs Who Sleep More Are Better at Spotting Good Ideas - fagnerbrack
https://hbr.org/2019/10/entrepreneurs-who-sleep-more-are-better-at-spotting-good-ideas
======
rogerkirkness
I think it's simultaneously true that opportunistically skipping sleep can
benefit you in acute circumstances and that chronically skipping sleep is
unhealthy and unsustainable.

It feels like this weird shift from machismo in business to woke-ness.
Everyone wants to be the person working 20 hours a week and yet somehow still
running a highly complex, technical company having huge impact.

As far as science is concerned, people who work more are still more produtive
until a cross over point at a very high number of hours a week. Are we sure we
aren't just deciding to stop believing in agency and free will?

